# Cheap Lighting



## cw4u (Jan 5, 2008)

I am thinking about shooting a dance for a local school, but have no lighting equipment. I do however have 4 500 watt construction lights. I worked with another photographer and we managed to pull this off and everybody liked the results. I have two questions to ask: 1. How can I diffuse a construction light? 2. What type of material should I use when diffusing it?

Thanks.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 5, 2008)

i happen to have an answer for you! I just built myself a light box and needed something to diffuse clamp-on work lights. 

SHOWER CURTAIN! (dont put it too close to construction lights though...)


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a friend who was doing some portraits in her house and she was using four of those cheap halogen construction lights and some white sheets.  She wasn't charging anything.  But her photos turned out pretty nice!  As far as diffusing the light, I'm not sure.  You might look around at Home Depot.  They probably have something that would work.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 5, 2008)

A dance?  With construction lights?  You mean, you're doing prom portraits?  Or doing pics of the dance itself?

Personally, I'd piss in the photographers bag if he set up work lights at a dance I was at.  Pretty distracting and a buzz kill...

If you could explain that'd be great.


----------



## cw4u (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd call it a dance. It's just a "Who's Who" dance. The dance is held to announce the winners of Who's Who. It's not like a Prom at all. I'll probably be taking portraits of their Who's Who members along with students who just want a picture. Nothing too fancy.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 6, 2008)

well A shower curtain would be a very stupid thing to try to diffuse a 500w halogen lamp with (ever felt the heat off of one?) second you are going to set up 500w lights that exceed 150 degrees in heat in a room full of kids? Ummm... not the brightest thing I can think of doing. if you look at shorty 6049's setup he is using a very cheap lamp you can get at any pet store (for heating herp tanks and such) or go to home depot and grab a old flood light a low watt one get a cardboard box cut a opening in one end and drape a white sheet over it. it's a cheesy set up but it works great.not to mention a little more safe that hot halogen lamps. Just a suggestion IMO


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 6, 2008)

It's ungainly but you can get 2x4 sheets of florescent lighting diffuser.  If you can't find a better way then build a frame out of 1/2' PVC pipe and melt holes with a soldering iron (drilling is too hard to keep from cracking the plastic) into the diffuser and then zip-tie it to the frame.


----------



## jols (Jan 6, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> A dance? With construction lights? You mean, you're doing prom portraits? Or doing pics of the dance itself?
> 
> Personally, I'd piss in the photographers bag if he set up work lights at a dance I was at. Pretty distracting and a buzz kill...
> 
> If you could explain that'd be great.


 

what a fine well spoken young man you are


----------



## bango707 (Jan 7, 2008)

cw4u said:


> I am thinking about shooting a dance for a local school, but have no lighting equipment. I do however have 4 500 watt construction lights. I worked with another photographer and we managed to pull this off and everybody liked the results. I have two questions to ask: 1. How can I diffuse a construction light? 2. What type of material should I use when diffusing it?
> 
> Thanks.



Well if this is the only light that you can/want to use then I would go with some heavy velum (1000H drafting velum) to diffuse the lights.  You can build a chimera easy enough and it will work perfectly. the construction lights will be pretty hot but it won't be too hot as long as its nice and diffused. You can also get ahold of a dimmer which could help.

If you can get some money I would suggest renting a few lights, stands, and silks. This will be much quicker, easier, and professional. 

Whatever you decide remember three point lighting: a key light, a fill light, and a rim light! Have fun and post some pics when you are done!


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 7, 2008)

If you have no real studio strobes, my suggestion is for the OP to just use simple on camera flash... but bounced (with reflectors). Thats about as cheap as one could go and still get good results.

It would not cost you more than the cost of the reflector (20-40 dollars), and a friend to hold it in the manner you diect them to.

Second option is 1 or 2 flashes on stands triggered via wireless (as low as $120 if you shop right)

Third option is 2 studio strobes shooting into umbrellas if you want to do some equipment renting.


----------

